# new drywall painting questions



## kupalino (Oct 13, 2009)

couple of questions about painting my new drywall wall.

1. should I go easy on the primer, or apply lots of it? I'm planning to use BEHR #73, any comments?
2. Should I clean the sanding dust off the wall? I read somewhere that the dust helps fill the scratches on the wall when applying primer/paint.

I attached the pictures of my project.


----------



## kupalino (Oct 13, 2009)

Forgot to attach the pictures. Here they are


----------



## H. A. S. (Aug 18, 2010)

Personally, I thin the primer, then; thin the paint. A lot of people never thin.

Oil base---mineral spirits.

Latex---water.



As for the dust...haven't noticed much difference, unless the dust is thick.


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Latex primer is also fine. I never bother thinning paints or primer, but depends on the paint and its viscosity. 2 coats primer will make for a better finish when painting.
I have never wiped the dust off the walls either unless there are 'clumps'

Best thing for you to do is take a trouble light and shine it/ shadow it on all seams and corners. This will show any imperfections and excess sanding dust.


----------

